# Just got back from my taxidermist.



## goatboy

I put him on a rub post that I pulled from the area I shot him.
:beer:


----------



## MossyMO

Very nice rack, I really like the set up of the mount; unique !!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Thats really really cool! Very unique!


----------



## Sask hunter

Nice mount. What did he score?


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

Nice deer! That's a cool way to mount it!


----------



## goatboy

Thanks guys, I have his sons making me another one for my next mount!
I passed up this guy a couple days before rifle season, sounds twisted but maybe he'll be hanging on it in another 2 years or so! :wink:


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

That had to be pretty tough passing him up!


----------



## Rick Acker

Big *** deer!


----------



## jonesy12

That post has seen better days!!!!! Cool mount and nice pic of the buck. Good luck with him next year or two, hope he sticks around for ya


----------



## rednek

sweet head mount :beer:


----------



## blhunter3

Very nice mount.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Very nice!


----------



## goatboy

Just picked this guy up today, bow buck on a wall pedistal form.


----------



## bretts

I've got one coming back just like that. That turned out awesome, love the detail put into the hide. Rack's not to shabby either :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Who did them? Very nice!


----------



## goatboy

Thanks!
Nevada Miller did them, he's darn good isn't he!


----------



## Leo Porcello

Awesome!!


----------



## ndwaterfowler

Great looking bucks! I love how he got the wrinkles in the hide, thanks for sharing!


----------

